# Help with Yongnuo YN-622C trigger.



## sorenbak (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi. I just bought the Yongnuo 622c as my first trigger together with my canon 430 (first version) and the new YN568EX II. My camera is a 5d mark ii, and im using the 40mm 2.8. The problem is that i can easily get it to trigger with this setup:
622c on camera with a flash on top, and the other 622c with a flash on top. This will get me to high sync speeds, but i also want this setup:
No flash on top of camera, only 622c.
The 568EX on the other 622c and then use the master and slave function to trigger the 430, but as soon as i test shoot it, the master and slave function gets turned of by the camera. I've read the "other 622c manual" and there is a section about this:
_________________________________________________________________________________________
Hybrid Mode - Master and Slave with 622s 

Use two 622s to bridge the distance from camera, and Canon Wireless to fire 2 or more flashes. 

· Only Manual mode can be used. Set camera to Manual flash mode, 1CS or HSS. 

· Place a 622 on-camera. 

· Use a non-controllable Master flash (e.g. 580EX) directly on the other 622, 

or a controllable Master flash (e.g. 580EXII) connected by i) an adapter which has only two 

wires between hot-foot and hot-shoe, or ii) a PC-sync cord to an adapter foot. 

· Set the Master flash on-flash as Master, Manual mode and power level, 1CS or HSS. 

Groups are probably not available (untested).

· Set the other flash (e.g. 430EX) to Slave and E-TTL. Ensure the slave’s wireless sensor 

can see the master’s flash head. 

Test fire. The 622s should communicate, and the remote 622 will fire the Master. In turn, the slave 

should change to a manual power level and fire. Try with a different Manual level on the Master.
_________________________________________________________________________________________

But i've tried it and it doesnt seem to work. I really hope you can help me


----------



## brad-man (Nov 11, 2013)

I've never tried that configuration, so I can't really help. Is there a reason why you don't just pick up a third 622? Another $44 would simplify your situation.

http://www.amazon.com/Yongnuo-Single-Transceiver-YN-622C-Trigger/dp/B007B8Y1KO/ref=pd_sim_p_5/186-8383352-9704210


----------



## keithfullermusic (Apr 2, 2014)

i had the same issue. 2 yn 622cs, 430 ex ii, yn 568 ex ii. what you're trying to do will not work, and it has something to do with wireless and optical signals being sent out at the same time i think. the best option would be to buy another yn 622c, which is what i'm going to do.


----------



## Besisika (Apr 2, 2014)

I haven't used this set up either so I can't confirm.
However, if you have any manual trigger, you can use it on top of the 622c to trigger the 430 but that would be in manual mode. If you want a full ETTL, as someone stated earlier buy another 622c. I would even buy two - soon enough you will realize that you need more. I practically use 4 on location: main, fill, rim and ambient. Having 4 will give you back up in case one fails (beauty of transceivers).


----------

